# What I have been working on lately, Turkey and Duck Calls



## greenleecustomcalls (Feb 8, 2017)

This is what I have been working on lately, Haven't been able to take pics up till yesterday. Some Call boxes, and Call shelves, some River Cane Turkey yelpers, Wood duck Whistles, Open Reed Predator calls, Turkey Trumpets Calls, A short Reed Goose call out of out of Bocote, and some pot calls (not pictured, will post some Turkey Tube Calls and Strikers in another tread hit my limit on this one, so I have been really busy sorry for all the pics just wanted everyone to know.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## The100road (Feb 8, 2017)

Nice! Do you make your own open reed toneboards?


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Feb 8, 2017)

Yes Stan, I do make my own tone boards, it allows me to get what sounds i need out of them, These are made from cast acrylic, some delrin, some Buffalo horn and some HPDE somone sent me. There is also a molded production board i had laying around. But to make Coyote Howlers you have to have large tone channels. I am going to get some faux ivory and some camel bone soon. I have some Axis Antler i need try to see if i can make it work, Axis Antler is not as pourous as whitetail and elk. Also lookng for some new reed material, Something not white.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The100road (Feb 8, 2017)

That's cool. I just got into making open reed cow elk calls (got a lathe for Christmas) and have been thinking about jumping into my own tone boards as well. It seems like it's pretty limited as far as the public buying toneboards. Have only found a few suppliers so might have to try it myself. I've made about 8 calls so far and think I might have one keeper. 

I like the wood bead you add to the lanyards as well!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Feb 8, 2017)

Stan Predator Tone boards are not too difficult just takes a little time to figure them out, but after 20 or so you will have it lol. Just remember on tone boards everything effects everything reed material, thickness, length, just take notes and you will figure it out


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 8, 2017)

greenleecustomcalls said:


> Also lookng for some new reed material, Something not white.



http://thogamecallsstore.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=99

See the Duralar Reeds bottom of the list there Jim. Little softer than Mylar, makes them a little easier to blow. Also makes them a little easier to damage however. May take some adjustment if you're used to the mylar reed. 

Sound quality isn't really affected, still get decent volume out of them, but it's maybe a little softer tone. I've got about 300 predator calls in the cabinet, and I can tell you for a fact, they do stand out in the call cabinet amongst all those white reeds!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Feb 8, 2017)

Thanks Rocky will have too look into it


----------



## Ray D (Feb 9, 2017)

Great looking trumpets. I'm still trying to get consistent sounds with mine. Probably harder to learn than the mouth call.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Feb 9, 2017)

Ray, trumpets are not really much harder to play than a mouth call, but I have a gag reflex that kicks my butt with mouth calls. Trumpets just takes practice. Making trumpets is really not hard to learn, but most trumpet makers are really secretive about it and there is really not a lot of information out there on them. So over the years I just had to figure it out, a lot of firewood in the process, and a lot of just mistakes in making them. Turning through the sides trying to make them too thin, just drilling to fast and exploding the blank. or trying to adjust the tone chamber by drilling after turning and drilling through. Another factor is the actual customer, some can play a certain type of mouthpieces and not others, I really would rather match the trumpet to the customer, but doesn't work out that way most of the time. Oh the other issue with trumpet are the price of the higher end materials, like ivory, and other exotic materials. Hope it didn't bore everyone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

